# Echo Power Equipment Discussion



## Ware




----------



## Killsocket

Got this little puppy yesterday. The PAS 225. Love the idea of attachments with only one motor to maintain. Plan on getting the edger soon. Was planning to try it out today, but I cut my leg like an idiot and now all bandaged up! Looking at reviews and some advice from here, I decided to pull the trigger.


----------



## gene_stl

I love Echo gear. I have what was their biggest backpack blower 15 years ago, a 1983 John Deere backpack made of yellow painted metal made by Echo (aka Kioritz) and most recently a hand vacuum and blower. The 15 year old one got bought when the Deere began to get cranky on starting. Once you get it lit though it still runs great.


----------



## social port

It's exciting to see an Echo thread. 
Here's my PAS, with three attachments. The blower gets its own picture because it's so...unusual.





I like the machine more and more each time that I use it. It is a workhorse.


----------



## Killsocket

social port said:


> It's exciting to see an Echo thread.
> Here's my PAS, with three attachments. The blower gets its own picture because it's so...unusual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the machine more and more each time that I use it. It is a workhorse.


Nice. I am looking to get the edger attachment for sure. If the blower is good, I could see getting that as well. Mostly for grass clippings and a few leaves.


----------



## social port

Killsocket said:


> If the blower is good, I could see getting that as well. Mostly for grass clippings and a few leaves.


Mine works just fine for this purpose.


Killsocket said:


> I am looking to get the edger attachment for sure.


When I bought mine, I was under the impression that only the curved edger could be used. However, I remember reading somewhere recently (maybe even from you) that a straight edger might also be an option as an attachment. If curved vs straight matters to you, definitely shop around.
I originally wanted a straight edger, but I have grown to like the curved edger as well.


----------



## Ware

social port said:


> ... I have grown to like the curved edger as well.


I prefer the offset of a curved edger - I like walking more to the side of the line I am edging.


----------



## Rockinar

I would think a stand alone blower would work better and be less cumbersome.


----------



## TulsaFan

FYI... the 58v shaft attaches to the PAS system (It required drilling a 1/4" hole). I bought one as parts off of Ebay for $30 with shipping. It works to attach my trimmer head that I removed from its original shaft for the Landscape Blade. Probably won't use it much, but I hated not having a shaft for the trimmer head for those hard to reach corners.


----------



## social port

Ware said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have grown to like the curved edger as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the offset of a curved edger - I like walking more to the side of the line I am edging.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if you have to edge around curved surfaces, but I've found that tightly following arcs is challenging--it's an art I am still mastering. I'd guess that would be true of a straight edger as well.


----------



## social port

Rockinar said:


> I would think a stand alone blower would work better and be less cumbersome.


No argument on that. I don't think that it is suitable for everyone. 
For light work such as blowing a few leaves and taking care of clippings, the blower attachment works just fine. It makes sense because having the attachment leads to less maintenance and less set-up to use the tool after mowing. It gets the job done and saves time.



TulsaFan said:


> FYI... the 58v shaft attaches to the PAS system (It required drilling a 1/4" hole). I bought one as parts off of Ebay for $30 with shipping. It works to attach my trimmer head that I removed from its original shaft for the Landscape Blade. Probably won't use it much, but I hated not having a shaft for the trimmer head for those hard to reach corners.


Good to know. I've read about some compatibility between the 58v and PAS, even though that is not mentioned by Echo (that I know of anyway).


----------



## TulsaFan

If you have already purchased your TLF gear and need more lawn apparel, here are Echo hats & shirts.


----------



## Guest

Been using my echo srm-225 for roughly 5 years now and it's been bullet proof. I wish I had got the attachments version and may upgrade in the future. I would love to have a landscape blade at some point if anyone has done it with an echo.


----------



## Killsocket

I tried out the echo "out of the box" tonight. The dang line was being eaten by the Echo! So I took the head apart and re-strung it. Went to try it again, STILL the line was being eaten. By that I mean the line wasn't bumping out, it was like it was bumping in until it went all the way inside the head.

I did it a third time and I think I got it right. I didn't start the unit up and try since I wanted to change my mower blades out and mow, but I bumped it and the line was getting longer instead of shorter. I honestly don't know how or why that was happening. I am trying it again tomorrow.


----------



## J_nick

@Killsocket does it have the Speed Feed Head? I haven't took mine apart this year but I think you can put something in backwards and it will do what you are experiencing.


----------



## Killsocket

J_nick said:


> @Killsocket does it have the Speed Feed Head? I haven't took mine apart this year but I think you can put something in backwards and it will do what you are experiencing.


Yes it does. I have a hunch I was twisting the bottom part the wrong way instead of the top part, you know the piece that shows the arrow to line up the hole to string. If that makes sense.


----------



## J_nick

Killsocket said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Killsocket does it have the Speed Feed Head? I haven't took mine apart this year but I think you can put something in backwards and it will do what you are experiencing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. I have a hunch I was twisting the bottom part the wrong way instead of the top part, you know the piece that shows the arrow to line up the hole to string. If that makes sense.
Click to expand...

Yeah that's what it is. I twisted it on backwards before. TBH I still don't know which way it needs to go it's just a guessing game. The good thing is I only have to fill it once or twice a season since it holds so much line.


----------



## social port

J_nick said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Killsocket does it have the Speed Feed Head? I haven't took mine apart this year but I think you can put something in backwards and it will do what you are experiencing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. I have a hunch I was twisting the bottom part the wrong way instead of the top part, you know the piece that shows the arrow to line up the hole to string. If that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that's what it is. I twisted it on backwards before. TBH I still don't know which way it needs to go it's just a guessing game. The good thing is I only have to fill it once or twice a season since it holds so much line.
Click to expand...

I now recall the same thing happening to me on my first stringing. 
Since correcting it, the feed system has worked flawlessly. 
I'm still using my original line.


----------



## TulsaFan

firefighter11 said:


> Been using my echo srm-225 for roughly 5 years now and it's been bullet proof. I wish I had got the attachments version and may upgrade in the future. I would love to have a landscape blade at some point if anyone has done it with an echo.


@Pete1313 and I both have the Landscape Blade attached to a PAS-2620. Works really well when you have the appropriate amount of grease in the LB unit.


----------



## Pete1313

TulsaFan said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been using my echo srm-225 for roughly 5 years now and it's been bullet proof. I wish I had got the attachments version and may upgrade in the future. I would love to have a landscape blade at some point if anyone has done it with an echo.
> 
> 
> 
> Pete1313 and I both have the Landscape Blade attached to a PAS-2620. Works really well when you have the appropriate amount of grease in the LB unit.
Click to expand...

It is a nice tool! :thumbsup:


----------



## delman

I have all Echo equipment at my home and I love every one, I have a old and I mean 25 year old echo trimmer and I have had NO issues of course I have had to replace pump bulb and plugs ect. ect. but no major issues I treat my fuel and do my regular maintenance. good luck with your new toy :thumbup:


----------



## cnet24

Anyone that has the PAS system- can you let me know how the connection piece has held up? I have a Toro power head, and after two years I had to replace the boom clamp due to wear and tear, and now my attachments won't stay in place during use which has really frustrated me.

I'm interested in the PAS system since there is only one motor to maintain, but I'm also worried about upgrading to another system that might fail where the attachments actually attach to the power head. How has your system held up?


----------



## social port

@cnet24 I've had my PAS for about a year and have experienced no trouble whatsoever with the attachment system that they have in place.

I know that one year isn't very long, so FWIW


----------



## Mocajoe

I have owned my Echo PAS 230 for six years along with the high torque trimmer and hedge trimmer attachments. The equipment is well built and served me well. The only issue I have had is the Zama carburetor will run lean and will need some adjustment or replacement around the fifth year of use. I have had the same carb issue with my Echo PB255 blower. Easy fix to adjust or replace the carb if needed. Never any issues with the attaching mechanism.


----------



## HomerGuy

I've had the Echo PAS 225 for 5 years or so. Maybe longer. Anyways, I have not had any issues with the attachment method.

On my wish list is a PAS-2620 or PAS-280 so I can run the bed redefiner attachment. I don't think that will happen anytime soon, but I can dream!


----------



## HomerGuy

social port said:


> It's exciting to see an Echo thread.
> Here's my PAS, with three attachments.


I store my PAS-225 hanging on the wall with the motor up and the attachment down. Same as the photo above.

Today I could not get the thing started. Pulled and pulled. It wanted to start but wouldn't. Cracked open the air filter, and the air filter was soaked in fuel. I can't quite figure out how that happened. Anyways, I pulled the wet filter out and it started right up. I've stored the unit like this for a long time and never had this issue previously.


----------



## Killsocket

HomerGuy said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's exciting to see an Echo thread.
> Here's my PAS, with three attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I store my PAS-225 hanging on the wall with the motor up and the attachment down. Same as the photo above.
> 
> Today I could not get the thing started. Pulled and pulled. It wanted to start but wouldn't. Cracked open the air filter, and the air filter was soaked in fuel. I can't quite figure out how that happened. Anyways, I pulled the wet filter out and it started right up. I've stored the unit like this for a long time and never had this issue previously.
Click to expand...

That's how I hang mine too. Even down to the Fasttrack hanging units. I will have to keep a look out for this. So far *knock on wood* I have had no issues.


----------



## social port

Killsocket said:


> HomerGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's exciting to see an Echo thread.
> Here's my PAS, with three attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I store my PAS-225 hanging on the wall with the motor up and the attachment down. Same as the photo above.
> 
> Today I could not get the thing started. Pulled and pulled. It wanted to start but wouldn't. Cracked open the air filter, and the air filter was soaked in fuel. I can't quite figure out how that happened. Anyways, I pulled the wet filter out and it started right up. I've stored the unit like this for a long time and never had this issue previously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's how I hang mine too. Even down to the Fasttrack hanging units. I will have to keep a look out for this. So far *knock on wood* I have had no issues.
Click to expand...

I have noticed that the engine will stop running if I hold the trimmer sideways (as one might do when 'edging' with the string trimmer). If I wait a minute, it will start back up without issue. I'm guessing that it is also a filter issue.


----------



## HomerGuy

Killsocket said:


> HomerGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's exciting to see an Echo thread.
> Here's my PAS, with three attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I store my PAS-225 hanging on the wall with the motor up and the attachment down. Same as the photo above.
> 
> Today I could not get the thing started. Pulled and pulled. It wanted to start but wouldn't. Cracked open the air filter, and the air filter was soaked in fuel. I can't quite figure out how that happened. Anyways, I pulled the wet filter out and it started right up. I've stored the unit like this for a long time and never had this issue previously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's how I hang mine too. Even down to the Fasttrack hanging units. I will have to keep a look out for this. So far *knock on wood* I have had no issues.
Click to expand...

I use the Fasttrack too! The hooks are kind of expensive, but they are really sturdy so you can hang a lot from a single hook.

I ordered a new filter to have just in case this happens again. Good to know others are storing their Echo's in the same way without issues.


----------



## HomerGuy

Again I had issues with fuel saturating the air filter in my PAS-225. And no matter what I tried, I could not get it started. 
I found this on Amazon and figured that for the price, it was worth a shot.

https://www.amazon.com/Carburetor-SRM225U-Trimmer-Maintenance-HUZTL/dp/B0797P8239/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1534467016&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=hutzl+echo+225

Amazing how much chinesium you can buy for $16 shipped to your door.

Anyways, I installed this kit tonight. The hardest part was getting the new rubber grommet into the hole in the fuel tank. I ended up taking the entire fuel tank off, which really helped and gave me enough room for my fat fingers to push the new grommet into place. When I pulled out the old grommet, I could see some cracking in it. It didn't look like the cracking went all the way through, but I suspect this may have been the cause of the fuel leak.

I finished up by replacing the carb, air filter, and spark plug (I had an extra NGK sitting on the shelf so I used it instead of the no-name one in the Amazon kit). Purged the fuel line and she fired right up on the first pull! Fingers crossed this solves the fuel leak issue.


----------



## social port

@HomerGuy Thanks for posting. That repair is probably more than I could do :lol:

Any ideas on what led to the cracking?


----------



## jayhawk

@HomerGuy ditto. I have a '02 trimmer that won't Rev w/o killing it. Ive replaced the fuel filter which is harder than it should be. I suspect I need to just replace the carb after running pump gas the first 10 years....I'm no mechanic


----------



## TulsaFan

jayhawk said:


> @HomerGuy ditto. I have a '02 trimmer that won't Rev w/o killing it. Ive replaced the fuel filter which is harder than it should be. I suspect I need to just replace the carb after running pump gas the first 10 years....I'm no mechanic


The great thing about Youtube is there always a narcissist out there that wants to show you how to fix your problem. 

I just purchased a used PB-255LN off of Craigslist due to it not starting for the original owner. He had already taken it to the dealer and had become really frustrated.

I bought a $4 spark testor from Harbor Freight and watched many videos on youtube. I adjusted the carb, replaced the spark plug, and pulled off the spark arrestor. However, it would not start even though it showed spark, fuel, air, and could feel the compression.

It ended up being a bad ignition coil although it was showing spark. The Echo dealer pulled the ignition coil and tested it with a machine which indicated it was faulty. Luckily for me, the dealer went ahead and covered the warranty repair. So, for $95...I have a pretty decent little blower that is less than a year old.

Also, I store my PAS-2620 with the head up and my connector has held up so far since purchased in March.


----------



## HomerGuy

social port said:


> @HomerGuy Thanks for posting. That repair is probably more than I could do :lol:
> 
> Any ideas on what led to the cracking?


Believe me, I am not much of a mechanic either, and I had no problem with it. One thumb screw for the air filter, two torx screws for the carb assembly, and three for the fuel tank.

I'm really not sure what caused the cracking. Probably just age. I think the machine is about 10 years old? Frankly I don't remember when I bought it but it has been a long while. Other than this most recent repair, I've done virtually nothing to it maintenance wise. I'm sure I replaced the air filter, fuel filter, and spark plug at some point but it didn't see much in the way of regular maintenance. I also did a very bad thing and stored it for almost 2 years. I left TruFuel in the machine when I stored it not knowing at the time that it would be in storage for so long.


----------



## social port

:thumbup: @HomerGuy


----------



## dacoyne

Full disclosure, my father in law is a director for an Echo distributor. I do love the quality of the product but I am itching to hook up a landscape blade to to my PAS trimmer!


----------



## social port

dacoyne said:


> I do love the quality of the product but I am itching to hook up a landscape blade to to my PAS trimmer!


Do you have this in mind https://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Accessories/Trimmer-and-Brushcutter-Accessories-New/Conversion-Kits/Blade-Conversion-Kits or something else?

I've got a bit of an itch myself.


----------



## dacoyne

@social port I want to put a landscape blade on the end like @Killbuzz did. He's the only one I have seen that has it on the 58v. Link below to the R&R product. Photo credit to @Killbuzz



https://www.rrproducts.com/Power-Rotary-Scissors-product104120


----------



## CopperCreekCuts

dacoyne said:


> @social port I want to put a landscape blade on the end like @Killbuzz did. He's the only one I have seen that has it on the 58v. Link below to the R&R product. Photo credit to @Killbuzz
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rrproducts.com/Power-Rotary-Scissors-product104120


OK, not to take away from the point of this thread, but MAN, that is a gorgeous lawn. :shock:


----------



## iFisch3224

New pickup - Echo owned - these are original Shindawia engines that Echo now uses due to the purchase. Few differences, same company.


----------



## high leverage

Anyone looking forward to the new PB-8010? Might be overkill for most homeowners but If you're a member of thelawnforum.com nothing is over kill. @Ware is this on your Christmas list?


----------



## Ware

high leverage said:


> Anyone looking forward to the new PB-8010? Might be overkill for most homeowners but If you're a member of thelawnforum.com nothing is over kill. @Ware is this on your Christmas list?


It is definitely a beast! Here is another topic someone else started specifically about the blower.


----------



## high leverage

Ware said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone looking forward to the new PB-8010? Might be overkill for most homeowners but If you're a member of thelawnforum.com nothing is over kill. @Ware is this on your Christmas list?
> 
> 
> 
> It is definitely a beast! Here is another topic someone else started specifically about the blower.
Click to expand...

I guess I need to start a youtube channel to get all this free equipment. Lol. No need for Christmas list


----------



## Fishnugget

dacoyne said:


> @social port I want to put a landscape blade on the end like @Killbuzz did. He's the only one I have seen that has it on the 58v. Link below to the R&R product. Photo credit to @Killbuzz
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rrproducts.com/Power-Rotary-Scissors-product104120


Ahem...not the only one. I have an echo with the landscape blade as well. However, Killbuzz gets the credit for being the first!


----------



## dacoyne

Fishnugget said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> 
> @social port I want to put a landscape blade on the end like @Killbuzz did. He's the only one I have seen that has it on the 58v. Link below to the R&R product. Photo credit to @Killbuzz
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rrproducts.com/Power-Rotary-Scissors-product104120
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...not the only one. I have an echo with the landscape blade as well. However, Killbuzz gets the credit for being the first!
Click to expand...

Pics or it didn't happen! I only saw a picture of the rotary head in your post history. But seriously, how was the install? Any tips?


----------



## adgattoni

dacoyne said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> 
> @social port I want to put a landscape blade on the end like @Killbuzz did. He's the only one I have seen that has it on the 58v. Link below to the R&R product. Photo credit to @Killbuzz
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rrproducts.com/Power-Rotary-Scissors-product104120
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...not the only one. I have an echo with the landscape blade as well. However, Killbuzz gets the credit for being the first!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen! I only saw a picture of the rotary head in your post history. But seriously, how was the install? Any tips?
Click to expand...

I have one on mine as well. Super simple install. Just drop the correct adapter in, use the right shim for the shaft, and tighten the screws down. The low speed works just fine for me!


----------



## dacoyne

adgattoni said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...not the only one. I have an echo with the landscape blade as well. However, Killbuzz gets the credit for being the first!
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen! I only saw a picture of the rotary head in your post history. But seriously, how was the install? Any tips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have one on mine as well. Super simple install. Just drop the correct adapter in, use the right shim for the shaft, and tighten the screws down. The low speed works just fine for me!
Click to expand...

Good info, thanks!


----------



## Fishnugget

adgattoni said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...not the only one. I have an echo with the landscape blade as well. However, Killbuzz gets the credit for being the first!
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen! I only saw a picture of the rotary head in your post history. But seriously, how was the install? Any tips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have one on mine as well. Super simple install. Just drop the correct adapter in, use the right shim for the shaft, and tighten the screws down. The low speed works just fine for me!
Click to expand...

Yup, what he said. I dont believe I have pics of it but I will take one when I get a chance. I just bought the echo edger attachment as well and used it yesterday. Works good too.


----------



## social port

Fishnugget said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen! I only saw a picture of the rotary head in your post history. But seriously, how was the install? Any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> I have one on mine as well. Super simple install. Just drop the correct adapter in, use the right shim for the shaft, and tighten the screws down. The low speed works just fine for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, what he said. I dont believe I have pics of it but I will take one when I get a chance. I just bought the echo edger attachment as well and used it yesterday. Works good too.
Click to expand...

Are you using the edger attachment on a 58v? Is it a special edger attachment made specifically for the 58v, or are you able to use the PAS edger attachment with the 58v?
I've read that PAS attachments link up with the 58v, but I've never been able to confirm that from a reliable source (which you would be, and that is why I am asking  )


----------



## dacoyne

social port said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one on mine as well. Super simple install. Just drop the correct adapter in, use the right shim for the shaft, and tighten the screws down. The low speed works just fine for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, what he said. I dont believe I have pics of it but I will take one when I get a chance. I just bought the echo edger attachment as well and used it yesterday. Works good too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you using the edger attachment on a 58v? Is it a special edger attachment made specifically for the 58v, or are you able to use the PAS edger attachment with the 58v?
> I've read that PAS attachments link up with the 58v, but I've never been able to confirm that from a reliable source (which you would be, and that is why I am asking  )
Click to expand...

All PAS attachments work with the 58v power head . Both units use the exact same coupler. I forget which thread I talked about this before but the it went something like this. Say you have a PAS 225 power head and you have a bunch of attachments for it. Your PAS 225 engine bites the dust, you can go buy the 58v power head and use all your attachments with no issue. With that said there are a few attachments that work with the 225 but are not recommended for the 58v. The only two I know of are the power broom and the paddle broom.

Also, like @adgattoni said, the edger works fantastic. I have over 200' of sidewalk since I am a corner lot to edge and I can do it and more on one battery charge
.


----------



## social port

Thanks for confirming @dacoyne


----------



## freightguy

I have an Echo leaf blower/mulcher. Love it. It has a metal blade vs the traditional plastic. I had one hiccup where for some reason it stopped sucking last year. But when I fired it up in spring ran like a champ.

That being said. I've had it 3 years. Would I buy another?? Yes...


----------



## Fishnugget

dacoyne said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, what he said. I dont believe I have pics of it but I will take one when I get a chance. I just bought the echo edger attachment as well and used it yesterday. Works good too.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using the edger attachment on a 58v? Is it a special edger attachment made specifically for the 58v, or are you able to use the PAS edger attachment with the 58v?
> I've read that PAS attachments link up with the 58v, but I've never been able to confirm that from a reliable source (which you would be, and that is why I am asking  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All PAS attachments work with the 58v power head . Both units use the exact same coupler. I forget which thread I talked about this before but the it went something like this. Say you have a PAS 225 power head and you have a bunch of attachments for it. Your PAS 225 engine bites the dust, you can go buy the 58v power head and use all your attachments with no issue. With that said there are a few attachments that work with the 225 but are not recommended for the 58v. The only two I know of are the power broom and the paddle broom.
> 
> Also, like @adgattoni said, the edger works fantastic. I have over 200' of sidewalk since I am a corner lot to edge and I can do it and more on one battery charge
> .
Click to expand...

What dacoyne said again. All PAS attachments work. There are a few that are not recommended because they do not have the "UL" listing approval and can overheat the Echo 58V motor but they can work.

Here is another thing I read,

All Echo PAS attachments work with the Stihl Kombi including the new Stihl battery powered Kombi that will be released soon to the US. I plan to buy the Stihl battery Kombi and use my echo attachments


----------



## iFisch3224

Fishnugget said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using the edger attachment on a 58v? Is it a special edger attachment made specifically for the 58v, or are you able to use the PAS edger attachment with the 58v?
> I've read that PAS attachments link up with the 58v, but I've never been able to confirm that from a reliable source (which you would be, and that is why I am asking  )
> 
> 
> 
> All PAS attachments work with the 58v power head . Both units use the exact same coupler. I forget which thread I talked about this before but the it went something like this. Say you have a PAS 225 power head and you have a bunch of attachments for it. Your PAS 225 engine bites the dust, you can go buy the 58v power head and use all your attachments with no issue. With that said there are a few attachments that work with the 225 but are not recommended for the 58v. The only two I know of are the power broom and the paddle broom.
> 
> Also, like @adgattoni said, the edger works fantastic. I have over 200' of sidewalk since I am a corner lot to edge and I can do it and more on one battery charge
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Echo PAS attachments work with the Stihl Kombi including the new Stihl battery powered Kombi that will be released soon to the US. I plan to buy the Stihl battery Kombi and use my echo attachments
Click to expand...

They will, yes. Would like other people jump in, and use the products before I purchase battery again. The hedge trimmers, and chainsaw appeal to me (would use the hedge trimmers often, and only live on about 7,000sq ft of land, so I don't need to cut trees down on a regular basis, but I do have a wide open field behind my house, and we do have many, hurricanes rip through FL every year.

Also, any other 3rd party branded attachments will work too. I used a "troy built" pole saw attachment, and extended hedge trimmer at my parents' house this year. Anything with a cable and screw, will attach and line up perfectly with any other "branded" equipment. As of now, there isn't anything really, proprietary to one company over another.


----------



## CopperCreekCuts

social port said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one on mine as well. Super simple install. Just drop the correct adapter in, use the right shim for the shaft, and tighten the screws down. The low speed works just fine for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, what he said. I dont believe I have pics of it but I will take one when I get a chance. I just bought the echo edger attachment as well and used it yesterday. Works good too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you using the edger attachment on a 58v? Is it a special edger attachment made specifically for the 58v, or are you able to use the PAS edger attachment with the 58v?
> I've read that PAS attachments link up with the 58v, but I've never been able to confirm that from a reliable source (which you would be, and that is why I am asking  )
Click to expand...

As was brought out by @dacoyne, every ECHO PAS attachment will physically fit, but there are quite a few that are not compatible or recommended. You should not use the curved shaft edger attachment with the PAS 58V, only straight shaft edger.

Here's a full list of attachments you shouldn't use with the CST-58V: curved shaft trimmer, curved shaft edger, power pruner, blower, pro paddle, pro sweep, bed redefiner, and the 3 foot extension.


----------



## CopperCreekCuts

high leverage said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone looking forward to the new PB-8010? Might be overkill for most homeowners but If you're a member of thelawnforum.com nothing is over kill. @Ware is this on your Christmas list?
> 
> 
> 
> It is definitely a beast! Here is another topic someone else started specifically about the blower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I need to start a youtube channel to get all this free equipment. Lol. No need for Christmas list
Click to expand...

It is a great hobby, as well! 

Joking aside, being a part of ECHO's User Advisory Group isn't dependent on having a YouTube (although I do think it helps). There are some guys on there with no social channels.


----------



## social port

I really had a hard time deciding between the CST 58v and the SRM225 PAS. I ultimately went for the latter.

Does anyone know why the curved shaft trimmer/edger shouldn't be used with the CST 58v?


----------



## CopperCreekCuts

social port said:


> I really had a hard time deciding between the CST 58v and the SRM225 PAS. I ultimately went for the latter.
> 
> Does anyone know why the curved shaft trimmer/edger shouldn't be used with the CST 58v?


Good question. I was only told it couldn't, but not why. Let me ask and I will follow up.


----------



## CopperCreekCuts

social port said:


> I really had a hard time deciding between the CST 58v and the SRM225 PAS. I ultimately went for the latter.
> 
> Does anyone know why the curved shaft trimmer/edger shouldn't be used with the CST 58v?


Found out why! If the gas PAS ever over-torques, the clutch will slip. The electric PAS doesn't have a clutch. No clutch to slip in the 58V PAS + lots of torque from the motor + the bend in the curved trimmer/edger attachment = a lot of stress on the cable across the curve and leads to possible breakage.


----------



## social port

@CopperCreekCuts very cool of you to seek out that information. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jayhawk

jayhawk said:


> @HomerGuy ditto. I have a '02 trimmer that won't Rev w/o killing it. Ive replaced the fuel filter which is harder than it should be. I suspect I need to just replace the carb after running pump gas the first 10 years....I'm no mechanic


Done, new carb. $15 and she runs great.

It's not low IQ proof but you don't have to be a gearhead


----------



## TulsaFan

jayhawk said:


> Done, new carb. $15 and she runs great.
> 
> It's not low IQ proof but you don't have to be a gearhead


It is amazing how easy/rewarding it is to fix your troubles for only $15


----------



## TulsaFan

Quick Reminder...Echo's One Day Sales Event is going on now. One noticeable change from last year, the discount has been reduced from 20% to 15%.  https://www.echo-usa.com/Promotions/One-Day-Sale

I may have an Articulating Hedge Clipper PAS Attachment in my future.


----------



## seebryango

@TulsaFan its so frustrating how the 2 attachments that I want (articulating trimmer and pole saw) are significantly more expensive than everything else


----------



## TulsaFan

seebryango said:


> @TulsaFan its so frustrating how the 2 attachments that I want (articulating trimmer and pole saw) are significantly more expensive than everything else


I definitely agree with you. I try not to pay retail and have been waiting about nine months for this sale. I should have bought the hedge trimmer last year when it was 20% off.


----------



## Tmank87

Fishnugget said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> 
> @social port I want to put a landscape blade on the end like @Killbuzz did. He's the only one I have seen that has it on the 58v. Link below to the R&R product. Photo credit to @Killbuzz
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rrproducts.com/Power-Rotary-Scissors-product104120
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...not the only one. I have an echo with the landscape blade as well. However, Killbuzz gets the credit for being the first!
Click to expand...

@fishnugget

What motor do you have the rotary scissors attached to? Have a SRM230 with the straight shaft - I assume it will fit?


----------



## Fishnugget

I am using the the Echo 58V trimmer. This is the old model. The new model trimmer echo released does not work with the landscape blade because they built the motor on the head of the trimmer. I just used it yesterday and it works perfectly.


----------



## suzook

Thinking of picking up a recon 58v echo stringtrimmer with the power head. Can other manufacturer attachments be used? I want to use a hedge trimmer attachment, and edger, but the pas products are insanely priced. Thanks!


----------



## suzook

Any around???


----------



## cnet24

Used the Echo PE-225 stick edger for the first time the other day- the blade was wanting to continuously "jump" and wouldn't dig and edge as I expected. I've used other stick edgers in the past without issue, but for whatever reason, I couldn't keep the blade edging even after lowering the depth. Anyone experience this?


----------



## dacoyne

cnet24 said:


> Used the Echo PE-225 stick edger for the first time the other day- the blade was wanting to continuously "jump" and wouldn't dig and edge as I expected. I've used other stick edgers in the past without issue, but for whatever reason, I couldn't keep the blade edging even after lowering the depth. Anyone experience this?


Mine will only do that the first or second time I edge at the beginning of the season since no edging has been done for a few months. Once the edge is cleaned out pretty good I dont have a jumping problem anymore. Also, if its jumping try slowing down your walk speed.


----------



## social port

+ 1 @dacoyne . Once you establish a line, the edger will stay in the groove.

It can take some effort and persistence to get it established, though.


----------



## TulsaFan

I found these items on clearance at the 71st Tulsa Home Depot store. Maybe other stores are doing the same. I bought the blower tune up kit in the middle for $4.53! (The spark plug alone is $6 for my Echo PB255LN.) :thumbup:


----------



## cglarsen

I have the Echo 225 PAS with trimmer and edger attachments and really don't like the trimmer head - it seems to want to cut too low and scalp the grass rather than floating over it and cutting smoothly like my previous Stihl. Has anyone else had this issue? Is there a taller head for it available?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

I don't know if this is happening elsewhere but i was wandering through home depot and they had all their echo pas blower attachments on clearance for 20, so i bought one. I know they aren't crazy strong but enough for what I'm doing. I almost bought all them to resell on clist for 40 lol but my wife would have killed me if i came home with 5 blowers


----------



## KevCarter

Killsocket said:


> Got this little puppy yesterday. The PAS 225. Love the idea of attachments with only one motor to maintain. Plan on getting the edger soon. Was planning to try it out today, but I cut my leg like an idiot and now all bandaged up! Looking at reviews and some advice from here, I decided to pull the trigger.


I almost hate to post this because I'm so far from being an expert. Just a homeowner trying to improve a small property. I have an old, tired, John Deere Trimmer that's very heavy, and I'm tired of sticking money into it. I've been looking at STIHL, because I think it's a great brand. Then all of a sudden I saw the PAS system pop up for $260 at Home Depot including the trimmer and edger. I really sort of expected a toy, not what I got.

Very easy to set up. Very easy to start, and I love the Speed Feed Head. I had one installed on my old JD. I started with the trimmer. So much lighter than my old one, and ran beautifully. It went through talk grass and weeds with no problem.

Then I tried the edger. The first time is hard work for an old man on an overgrown property, but it got the job done very nicely. Now keeping up my edges is a breeze. Far easier on my back than flipping my old heavy trimmer over, and it's defined so much better.

Now I've purchased the brush cutter and the hedge trimmer attachments. It's truly amazing what even an idiot can get done with good tools. I LOVE this thing, it's worth far more than I paid for it. I'm a very happy ECHO customer. If it's good enough for the LCN, it's good enough for me! 😃👍


----------



## JRS 9572

I have an ECHO PAS-225. 5th summer using it. Love it. My question is there was some grease originally put in the shaft to east the changing of attachments. I used some Lucas tube grease for a grease gun and smeared inside the female part of the connection. It's helped. But man the stains etc it leaves on clothes and hands. Don't remember the original mustard color grease giving me that issue. I assume I'm using the wrong grease. What's the proper stuff to use?

Also the tightening adjustment once you put the attachment on is becoming really stiff, and hard to tighten down. Any thoughts?


----------



## social port

JRS 9572 said:


> What's the proper stuff to use?


My dealer recommended white lithium grease. I'm not sure if that is what is used for new models or not.


----------



## KevCarter

social port said:


> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the proper stuff to use?
> 
> 
> 
> My dealer recommended white lithium grease. I'm not sure if that is what is used for new models or not.
Click to expand...

That was my understanding as well. I haven't had a chance to see if it's the same thing it came with...


----------



## TulsaFan

Don't forget about Echo's upcoming One Day Sale! Save 15% on select units.

They have this every spring and fall. Use to be 20% off...now it is 15%. My dealer will let me buy in advance of the sale and just post date it. Never hurts to ask!


----------



## uts

Can anybody recommend a blower for about a 2 acre property (total) with a lot of maple and oak trees around ... ? Also any recommendations to get a blower used?


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Echo 8010T blower, it's a hammer! Have 2 of them.


----------



## daniel3507

What are the advantages/disadvantages when it comes to the curved shaft trimmer instead of a straight shaft? Does it come down to ergonomics or does the straight shaft due better and delivering power vs the curved?


----------



## cnet24

@daniel3507 I'm sure there is a scientific answer but for me it came down to comfort during operation. I have a straight shaft as I am 6'1" and it seemed more comfortable to me than a curved shaft, which caused me to bend over at the back to get proper cutting height.


----------



## ionicatoms

95mmrenegade said:


> Echo 8010T blower, it's a hammer! Have 2 of them.


Be advised, ECHO Recalls Backpack Blowers and Replacement Shoulder Straps Due to Laceration and Impact Hazards


----------



## 95mmrenegade

ionicatoms said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Echo 8010T blower, it's a hammer! Have 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Be advised, ECHO Recalls Backpack Blowers and Replacement Shoulder Straps Due to Laceration and Impact Hazards
Click to expand...

Thanks. The local dealer told me about it. Not concerned at all. If you see how it happens you will understand it's mostly operator error on a small user.


----------



## TulsaFan

The Echo One Day Sale is going on this month at participating dealers where you can save 15% on certain models. I picked this up earlier today...


*Echo PB-9010T:*
48 N blower performance 
1,110 CFM at the nozzle 
220 mph

Obviously, a slight upgrade from my PB-255LN handheld! :shock:


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> The Echo One Day Sale is going on this month at participating dealers where you can save 15% on certain models. I picked this up earlier today...
> 
> 
> *Echo PB-9010T:*
> 48 N blower performance
> 1,110 CFM at the nozzle
> 220 mph
> 
> Obviously, a slight upgrade from my PB-255LN handheld! :shock:


Fancy! Congrats! I bought the big Stihl and can feel the torsion on my body when I throttle it up.


----------



## TulsaFan

Ware said:


> Fancy! Congrats! I bought the big Stihl and can feel the torsion on my body when I throttle it up.


Thanks...I didn't realize how inefficient my handheld blower was until I played with the 9010 this afternoon. It's insanely powerful and loud.

So, I took one of your previous suggestions and ordered some Howard Leight Ll1 Laser Lite Foam Earplugs tonight. I may even wear some 3M PELTOR Optime 105 Earmuffs H10A with them! :lol:


----------



## dicko1

I double plug my ears whenever I do lawn work. Better safe than sorry. I love the Peltor muffs. Much better than the generic no-name muffs I had been using.

Instead of the foam earplugs I use the silicone ones like these: 
https://www.amazon.com/3M-Safety-90586-00000T-Reusable-Earplugs/dp/B0000BYEKC
I find they work better and are more comfortable.

I have an old Echo PB-260L backpack blower and when it revs up its like standing next to a jet engine.


----------



## TulsaFan

I ended up ordering the 3M PELTOR X5A Over-the-Head Ear Muffs which have a rating of 31 dB. The muffs are abnormally big/thick, but work wonderfully in conjunction with the foam earplugs. The PB-9010T screams and I barely hear anything!

Regarding the blower, I absolutely love it...I enjoy using it every chance I get!

FWIW...I purchased mine for $510 instead of the MSRP of $599.99. Saved $90 using the Echo One Day Sale discount of 15%!


----------



## TulsaFan

So, the PB-9010 has gone up 5% to $629.99. :x

On a good note...Echo has a new battery system PAS coming out in 2022.


----------



## KevCarter

I've been waiting for something like the eFORCE 56V PAS system to convert my current PAS attachments to battery. From everything I've seen so far, they have worked very hard at getting this one right!


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> So, the PB-9010 has gone up 5% to $629.99. :x
> 
> On a good note...Echo has a new battery system PAS coming out in 2022.


That's good to hear. They used to make a 58V powerhead that was PAS-compatible, but it was discontinued several years ago.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=230406#p230406


----------



## StarRaider

CA is going to outlaw small engines in the next couple of years. Hopefully that does not spread to the rest of the USA.


----------

